
Why Microsoft's new Flight Simulator should make Google and Amazon nervous - Foe
https://www.protocol.com/microsoft-flight-simulator-2020
======
drummer
This game is truly amazing.

> In February, Phil Spencer, Microsoft's head of Xbox, made some waves when he
> said that his company's true competitors in interactive entertainment were
> no longer traditional gaming rivals Sony and Nintendo, but rather Big Tech
> rivals Amazon and Google. For those two companies, Flight should be a
> sobering reminder of just how far behind Microsoft they are in gaming in
> particular, but also perhaps more generally in their ability to bring
> different internal groups together for a common cause.

